# New member, old shooter...



## David_Pavlich (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey everyone. Long time shooter up until about 15 years ago. Reason: The lady that I married lost her left eye to an errant pellet at the age of 13 and a few years later, her younger brother committed suicide with his/her Dad's shotgun. So...she is not a fan of firearms and I sold several firearms and a bunch of reloading equipment. Then what are you doing here? Well, I own a business that at certain times, I'm all by myself, especially on Saturdays. The shops around me are closed and I'm sort of on an island. The layout of the plaza is perpendicular to the street, not parallel and I'm at the deep end of the plaza. There is a football/soccer field across the street...no homes or other businesses. I went ahead and purchased a Stoeger Cougar in .40 S&W. Since I've been away for so long, I thought I'd join this forum and get caught up. The first thought was about a good defensive load for the thing. And what do I find? A poll asking opinions on just what I'm looking for.

After reading through the thread, the one round that has the most hits looks like the 155 gr. Winchester Ranger. I actually found a water tank test on Youtube using this round. Pretty impressive results in the water tank. Anyway, that's a sort of introduction. 

David


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello Dave, sounds like your covered w/ the ammo choice and pistol. This is a great site, kinda of addicting.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi David and welcome....JJ


----------



## David_Pavlich (Apr 20, 2012)

denner said:


> Hello Dave, sounds like your covered w/ the ammo choice and pistol. This is a great site, kinda of addicting.


Thanks for the welcome! I did spend an inordinate amount of time reading through some of this stuff today. Looks like a well run forum. I'm a moderator in one forum and an admin on another, nothing to do with firearms, but I can see that this is a nice place.

David


----------

